# Mein Miniteichprojekt in Bau



## boolean (4. Mai 2009)

So, Hallo,

ich werde nach und nach meinen Miniteich planen und bauen :drunk

Einige Anregungen habe ich mir bereits geholt. 

Die Basis habe ich auch soeben im Baumarkt geordert:







Ebenfalls habe ich mich nach weiteren Materialien umgesehen und schon mal Preise notiert.

*Nun seit ihr gefragt:*  Meint ihr das ich zur Verkleidung Leimholz / Fichte nehmen kann welches eigentlich für den Innenbereich ist? Darüber so eine Wetterschutzfarbe auf Wasserbasis, bspw. von Primaster?


----------



## sister_in_act (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Miniteichprojekt in Bau*

nee oder????????

das kann nicht ernst gemeint sein, daß du bei dem teil da  an einsetzen von fischen denkst, egal wie winzig und abgehärtet sie sein mögen?????

hätte einen vorschlag :
mach doch mal ein bild von dem dir zur verfügung stehenden platz.
vielleicht könntest du etwas größeres bauen, mit teichfolie auslegen, gut isolieren und schön mit holz verkleiden.

dann schöne pflanzen rein und ein wasserspiel. 

irgendwo hier im forum hat mal jemand sowas in eine ecke der terrasse oder des balkon gebaut,-wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

bitteeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!
überdenke das ganze nochmal!!!

 gruß ulla


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Miniteichprojekt in Bau*

Hallo,
in diesen Bottich sollten keine Lebewesen Einzug halten. Die haben unmengen an Weichmachern drin das dir die Tiere in NullKommaNix wegsterben.

Mal ganz abgesehen von der Größe des "Teiches"


----------



## Joachim (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Miniteichprojekt in Bau*

@Ulla
Wo steht da was von Fischen? 

@Patrick
Wegen dem Holz - kannst auch Lärchenholz nehmen, das hält auch ohne Anstrich recht lang, sieht jedoch dann grau aus oder zB, ne Schilfmatte zurecht schneiden und mit Draht herum befestigen.


----------



## boolean (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Miniteichprojekt in Bau*

Die Sache mit den Fischen ist doch schon längst erledigt  Und der Platz wo das Ganze hin soll seht ihr oben. Da wir zur Miete wohnen soll das Ganze auch mobil sein und ggf. in die nächste Wohung mit über gehen. Zusätzlich auch noch tragbar sein ums in den Winter ggf. in den Keller zu packen.

Trotzalledem kommt da ja auch noch Teichfolie rein.

Hier mal skizziert wie das Ganze werden soll:






@ Joachim, Ich bin im Baumarkt so nicht auf Lärchenholz gestoßen, das was ich gesehen hab war dann noch __ Douglasie, aber ich glaube die muss auch gestrichen werden


----------



## schilfgrün (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Miniteichprojekt in Bau*

Hallo Patrik, :smoki
ich meine, daß eine Leimholzverkleidung im Freien sehr bald reissen wird - eine z.B. Boden/Deckelschalung aus Lärche mit aufgesetzem Rahmen wird dagegen ewig halten. Das ganze kann aber bitte nur zum beobachten von einigen Wasserläufern o.ä. sein!!! oder dem Plätschern des Wassers zuzuhören.
Gemäß dem Komentar von Ulla!!! - das mit dem Platzangebot würde mich auch interessieren.
Liebe Grüße - Ingo


----------



## Dachfrosch (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Miniteichprojekt in Bau*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> in diesen Bottich sollten keine Lebewesen Einzug halten. Die haben unmengen an Weichmachern drin das dir die Tiere in NullKommaNix wegsterben.



:shock schadet das auch _ Schnecken_? Ich hab doch auch so einen Trog und zwei Schneckis drinnen :shock


----------



## Christine (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Miniteichprojekt in Bau*

Also meinen __ Schnecken geht es gut...sogar nach diesem langen Winter.


----------



## Dachfrosch (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Miniteichprojekt in Bau*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Also meinen __ Schnecken geht es gut...sogar nach diesem langen Winter.



da bin ich aber erleichtert - hab doch die Kleinen erst reingesetzt!


----------



## Eugen (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Miniteichprojekt in Bau*

Hallo Boolean

Die Teichfolie kannst du dir sparen.
Bis die Verkleidung fertig ist, ist das meiste ausgedünstet.
Du sparst Geld und viel Ärger, denn in sone Wanne Folie reinlegen ist 

In meinen Kübeln und Wannen hausen __ Schnecken,Libellenlarven und __ Wasserläufer.
Fische darein ist natürlich NO GO,aber das hast du ja schon selbst bemerkt 

Zu deinem Plan :
Die schmale Pflanzzone am Rand ist gar nix.
Besorg dir Pflanzen,die du in kleine Töpfe stellst und unterfütter mit Steinen.Du kannst auch zusätzlich 10cm Substrat einbringen und einige direkt auspflanzen.
Wichtig sind einige UW-Pflanzen,das hält die Algen zurück.
Schau mal in mein Album "Miniteichanlage". Regt vll. deine Phantasie an 

Zur Verkleidung : Leimholz kannst vergessen,Lärche und __ Douglasie ist teuer.
Nimm ganz normale "Nut u. Feder-Bretter" aus Fichte und lasiere sie nach deinem Geschmack.
So hab ich meine Seerosenbecken verkleidet.
Und noch ein Tip: zw. Wanne und Verkleidung mit Styroporplatten isolieren.
Da wirds im Winter nicht ganz so kalt und in der Übergangszeit bleibt das Wasser etwas länger warm.

PS. Meine Wannen sind teilweise noch kleiner und haben den Winter schadlos überstanden.


----------



## boolean (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Miniteichprojekt in Bau*

Hey Eugen, 

danke für deine ausführliche Antwort.

Ich wollte die obere Pflanzzone schon aus optischen Gründen drin lassen und einige Pflanzen kommen ja mit 5-10 cm Wassertiefe gut aus, habe ich zumindest gelesen. Wegen dieser Pflanzzone eben auch die Teichfolie. Brauch ja nur eine ganz dünne Folie, die sollte sich doch da anpassen lassen oder?

Diese Nut und Federbretter fand ich optisch nicht so toll und das Leimholz würde von der Höhe direkt passen und ich spar mir viel Sägerei, meinst du das dass Leimholz gar nichts taugt? Ist doch auch Fichte und wird entsprechend geschützt.

Das mit dem Styropor werde ich machen. Hattest du in deinen Wannen über Winter das Wasser drin gelassen?


----------



## Eugen (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Miniteichprojekt in Bau*

Hi Patrick,

ich denke,dass dir das Leimholz unter Wettereinfluß reißt.
Aber probieren geht über studieren.

Jepp,bei mir blieb und bleibt das Wasser drin.
Hab die Minis nur mit Noppenfolie abgedeckt,als es richtig kalt wurde.

Alles (bis auf die Tetragona und den __ Kleefarn) hat überlebt.


----------



## boolean (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Miniteichprojekt in Bau*

Hab jetzt nochmal speziell nach Leimholz die Suchmaschinen missbraucht und ihr habt wahrscheinlich recht, das ist nicht das Wahre.

Und auf "Probieren" habe ich keine Lust, das ist nur Leer-/ bzw. Lehrgeld. 

Diese Nut und Federbretter finde ich eigentlich nicht so schön, aber ich denke darauf wirds hinauslaufen. Lasiert/Lackiert man die eigentlich bevor man sie zusammensteckt und anbringt oder danach? Innen kommt ja eigentlich kein Wasser ran.


----------



## Eugen (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Miniteichprojekt in Bau*

Am besten beidseitig,dann verziehen sie sich nicht so.
Innen reicht dann ein Anstrich.
Außen würd ich 2-3 mal lasieren.


----------



## Christine (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Miniteichprojekt in Bau*

Hi,

also ich würde die vor der Verarbeitung mindestens einmal einpinseln, damit die Feder auch was abkriegt. Denn Holz arbeitet und es wird später mal mehr, mal weniger in der Nut stecken und dann ist es behandelt. Sonst siehst Du an sehr trockenen Tagen auf einmal helle Streifen.


----------



## boolean (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Miniteichprojekt in Bau*

Ja ok - ich werd mich bei der Verkleidung nochmal im Baumarkt umsehen. 

Aus finanziellen Gründen werde ich den Bottich so erstmal stehen lassen und zunächst auch vielleicht keine Pumpe einbauen. 

Was meint ihr denn was ich an Pflanzen so einsetzen könnte? Ich mag Farn und sowas, aber auch ne Seerose sollte rein.

Habt ihr Tips wo ich sowas bekomme, mit guten Anfängerinfos?


----------

